# Anyone hunt with the Cottesmore?



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (8 December 2011)

We sold a horse to someone who hunts with the Cottesmore and I just wondered if anyone might know if hes ok / been sold on?

We sold him to a gent called Nick as a second horse.  Horse is called Omar is 17.2HH dark bay with no white at all.  ID and well built with it.

Anyone know of him?  Would just like to know if hes still ok


----------



## TwoPair (8 December 2011)

I hunt with them! I will have an ask on Tuesday - do you know Nicks surname? PM if you like.


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (9 December 2011)

I hunt with Cotts- do you know full name? x


----------



## spotty_pony (10 December 2011)

I do  Could it be Nick who is the new master for us this season?


----------



## Trolt (10 December 2011)

Sorry to interject, but I thought you were planning to take Hovis hunting


----------



## TwoPair (10 December 2011)

I was thinking if might be nick new master too!


----------



## Jane_Lou (11 December 2011)

I sold my pony in February to Nick Leeming, the new joint master, for his daughter and he did have a big bay and a chestnut but I am sure that had some white on it.


----------



## TwoPair (11 December 2011)

Jane does Nick have B? I will ask after him on Tuesday if he is not out!!


----------



## Jane_Lou (11 December 2011)

TwoPair said:



			Jane does Nick have B? I will ask after him on Tuesday if he is not out!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes! for Amelia. I am suffering serious beige pony withdrawal at the moment, miss him so so much


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 December 2011)

Jane_Lou said:



			Yes! for Amelia. I am suffering serious beige pony withdrawal at the moment, miss him so so much 

Click to expand...

They live down the road from me and sometimes come up to use the school for their daughter - your pony is fine and enjoying life in the paddock anyway - I see it at least twice a day on the way past

I think his big bay is Goliath - certainly used to be


----------



## Jane_Lou (11 December 2011)

Thats great to hear! Broke my heart selling him as I had had him since he was 3 but finances alas forced me to sell. Give him a wave from me as you drive past


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 December 2011)

Will do


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (14 December 2011)

I don't know Nicks surnames but he is an older guy quite tall and slim.  Used to be a banker and took to riding quite late in life.  

He went to a meet with Omar and fell off into water so turned up at the next meet in a mask and snorkel if that jogs anyones memory?

He had an older hunter whom i think might have been a chesnut but wanted Omar as his second.

We sold Omar to him through Russell (a dealer who also hunts with the cottesmore and who's surname i am having a total blank on).

Anyone seen him?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (14 December 2011)

Do you mean Russell Atkins?

I don't think its Nick Leeming - he is ex Cavalary or something so wouldn't say that is coming to horses late Will ask my RI she hunts and knows everyone in the Cotts and the hunt secretary is a neighbour and rides through the yard most days so will try and catch her for a word for you


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (14 December 2011)

Thanks.
Its a couple of years ago now so maybe Nick doesn't hunt anymore and has sold Omar on or now hunts with a different hunt but I was thinking about him the other day and would love to know how he is.


----------



## dunkley (14 December 2011)

There was a gentleman at the meet yesterday on a very large dark bay, whose name was Nick. (Not Leeming).  The person I was with pointed him out, but didn't know his surname, but I immediately thought of you.  Only saw the horse from behind, but apparently has been with this chap a couple of years, so could be your old boy? I see Russ quite often, so will make enquiries!


----------



## TwoPair (14 December 2011)

Russ Atkins I should think. Will ask next time I see him (quite often!)


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (14 December 2011)

dunkley said:



			There was a gentleman at the meet yesterday on a very large dark bay, whose name was Nick. (Not Leeming).  The person I was with pointed him out, but didn't know his surname, but I immediately thought of you.  Only saw the horse from behind, but apparently has been with this chap a couple of years, so could be your old boy? I see Russ quite often, so will make enquiries!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh that sounds like it could be him.  Omar was huge - 17.2HH of pure dark bay irish muscle.
He will have been with Nick a couple of years now and i know Nick hunted during the week as he's retired (i think).
Tell Russell its that annoying Karen woman asking about Omar!  I just would love to know hes still ok and enjoying life.  He was a lovely boy just hated show jumping so hence hubby sold him.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (20 December 2011)

Did anyone manage to make enquiries?
Just would love to know the big poof is ok.


----------



## TwoPair (20 December 2011)

I am seeing Russ Thursday x


----------

